# pediatric immunization administration billing instructions



## galaniz5404 (May 5, 2011)

has anyone been incountering problems getting reimbursed for the new immunization codes effective 1/1/2011 to include requesting reimbursement for each additional component


----------



## btadlock1 (May 5, 2011)

*I feel your pain!*



galaniz5404 said:


> has anyone been incountering problems getting reimbursed for the new immunization codes effective 1/1/2011 to include requesting reimbursement for each additional component



More than you can imagine - everybody wants them billed differently, and some still won't pay for all of them. I've been blasting payers with appeals, including copies of CPT manuals. Here's an example of the appeal letter I have for it - if you happen to live in Texas, you can even use it! 



> Patient:
> Policy#
> Provider Account #
> Date of Service:
> ...


----------



## galaniz5404 (May 5, 2011)

thanks for your help


----------

